# Petsmart Synodontis Longirostris Catfish



## elroach

Has anyone seen the catfish at petsmart that they have labeled "Synodontis longirostris". They say it gets only 6" however on Planet Catfish it says 22.8". I really like them but 22 inches want work. Any with any reasons why they say 6" and Planet Catfish says 22.

Has anyone had them before?


----------



## Yellow-Cichlid

If it really is a Synodontis longirostris then yeah, it'll get to about 22".


----------



## v3rs3

A lot of those information cards at Petsmart are wrong. My wife is a dog trainer at a Petsmart and the fish people know that the cards are wrong. They just can't really do anything about it.


----------



## elroach

Is the Synodontis longirostris usually sold for aquariums? It looks a lot like a featherfin catfish however they have those there too and it looks different. Thanks guys


----------



## hollyfish2000

I"ve seen the longirostris at Petsmart. It does not look like a feather fin aka eupertus. It's more akin to a multipunctatus or petricola, with spots. Cute, but I went with multipunctatus, which I knew would stay small.


----------



## Barbie

If they labeled it saying it would get 22", you won't buy it, duh!

Barbie


----------



## Aquaman2

elroach said:


> Has anyone seen the catfish at petsmart that they have labeled "Synodontis longirostris". They say it gets only 6" however on Planet Catfish it says 22.8". I really like them but 22 inches want work. Any with any reasons why they say 6" and Planet Catfish says 22.
> 
> Has anyone had them before?


Hey my friend I just bought that catfish from Petsmart in New Jersey two days ago and found out this information that it grows to 22" today. I will be talking with the Petsmart Fish Manager tomorrow and I am gonna get to the bottom of this. So as for now hold tight and I will get back to you after I speak to Petsmart tomorrow.


----------



## james1983

*** seen these too and the ones *** seen look like the synodontis oceliffer i bought for a pretty good petstore.


----------



## MetalHead06351

every petsmart i've been to sells s. ocellifer as s. longirostris. I bought one and did the research later. The picture on the tag at petsmart actually is a longirostris, so it is easy to tell they messed up. They also say red bay snooks get 8 inches :lol:


----------



## Aquaman2

How big does the Ocellifer get and do you have any pics? My catfish looks like the Longirostris with all the black spots everywhere.


----------



## kingpoiuy

http://www.malawicichlidhomepage.com/haps/synodontis_ocellifer.html


----------



## jordanroda

****... did petsmart buy the longirostiris in bulk?...cuz I seen some in pasadena, ca... :lol:


----------



## toddnbecka

It's quite likely the fish aren't actually longirostrus, but rather hybrids or simply another species altogether.


----------



## iceblue

Barbie said:


> If they labeled it saying it would get 22", you won't buy it, duh!
> 
> Barbie


 :lol:


----------



## jd_7655

There was a discussion on planetcatfish about this. The longirostrus they are offering are hybids I've seen them myself at a petsmart here and they look like hybrids to me too. They look like a cross between Eupterus and something else possibly Ocellifer. But they are not Ocellifer from what I've seen.


----------



## smellsfishy1

Petsmart also says a pacu will only reach 9 inches and a tinfoil barb only gets 6 inches. What a joke. All of those fish reached over a foot in my 55 gallon.


----------



## zenyfish

I've never seen a real longirostrus at Petsmart, only hybrids.


----------



## JWerner2

jordanroda said:


> darn... did petsmart buy the longirostiris in bulk?...cuz I seen some in pasadena, ca... :lol:


Yes & No, they do everything by planogram so if the planogram says that it should be included the store orders them regularly. Not every single Petsmart has the same planogram but most of them will.

PETCO does the same thing with the cards. I find about 25% of them wrong for both Fish and Reptiles but what can you do? You can complain and complain but unless the Corporate office really cares nothing can be done so I just do what I need at these places ( I actually don't go near Petsmart ) and get out.

Also, unless the employee ( not that I would ever stand up for one at Petsmart ) knows his stuff pretty well they honestly don't know any better. You can see lots of people here are confused as to what the fish actually is and if the vendor like Seagrest or whom ever they use sends them the wrong fish the really don't know that with certain fish that have a large family of look alikes.


----------



## MetalHead06351

> Also, unless the employee ( not that I would ever stand up for one at Petsmart ) knows his stuff pretty well they honestly don't know any better.


not very often the case. Don't you love when they argue with you about how a red bay snook(for example) couldn't possibly get more than 8 inches, cause thats what the card says. I feel bad for the guy who put it in his 30g because 'he works at a pet store, he obvious;y knows more than you. Or the lady who told me I could only have one more fish in my ten gallon. This was after I told her it was already stocked with 2 apistogramma cacatuoides and she stared at me blankly for a good minute or 2."Well those get big" I replied 'what do?' "those things you said", Gotta love the big chains.


----------



## JWerner2

True not very often the case. I do know one person in a chain that knows his stuff which is why I know what happens at them. It really sucks for him cause everything he knows conflicts with what the corporate office believes is true. Will he work at the place much longer? Doubt it after his car is paid off and he don't need a second job anymore :lol: .


----------



## SandSea

i just got one at petsmart. the s long... it looks like a "feather fin" to me anyway. same thing they said 6 inches, internet says 22. um no, that wont work, did u ever talk to the manager?


----------

